# Custom Cabinet cutting list Software demand



## cycleinmars (Oct 5, 2011)

Hai Everybody,

Kindly let me know any software which will give me the panel cutting list for a cabinet. 

i also want to develop a similar software , is there a huge demand for that .

What price is there in the market - only for cutting list generation feature


thanks in advance

Praveen


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cycleinmars said:


> Hai Everybody,
> 
> Kindly let me know any software which will give me the panel cutting list for a cabinet.
> 
> ...


An hour or two with Excel and you have it.
Calculates board feet also.


----------



## cycleinmars (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion,
but i am looking for a software that does all the basic work,

excel sheet involves quite tedious works and there are chances of mstakes 

kindly suggest me , 

Regards

praveen


----------



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*cabinet software*

I have been reading about kcd software a cabinet software that you can rent monthly and no contract... full version ... then there is cabinet vision for a couple grand...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Refer to this thread, might be what you are after.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/partslist-software-woodshop-28313/


----------

